# Hoover for ashes



## onway (24 Feb 2008)

A few weeks ago I saw a hoover in a newspaper  which is specifically for hoovering up the ashes in an open fire and can be used on hot ashes . I forgot to keep the cutting from the paper - does anyone know where I can get one???


----------



## murphaph (24 Feb 2008)

onway said:


> A few weeks ago I saw a hoover in a newspaper  which is specifically for hoovering up the ashes in an open fire and can be used on hot ashes . I forgot to keep the cutting from the paper - does anyone know where I can get one???


Was it a hoover or an attachment for a hoover? Lidl sells attachments from time to time (there are some in the Bakestown and Ballyowen stores if they're near you) or call Lidl customer sevices on 1800 347 447 to locate one near to you.

They are essentially just a metal box with a metal hose which means hot embers are vacuumed up but fall to the bottom of the box and can't get into your plastic vacuum cleaner. Simple but very effective things.

[broken link removed]


----------



## lorna (24 Feb 2008)

just google "ash vacuum" and you will find the ash wizard.  also see they are on ebay.co.uk


----------



## Staples (24 Feb 2008)

Plenty in Woodies, Carrickmines. A few different types.  About 30 euros.  don't have one so can't comment on their effectiveness.


----------



## mathepac (25 Feb 2008)

Also sold as "Ash Guard" and "Ash Master" in various DIY and hardware shops.


----------



## Jane Doe (31 Oct 2008)

Will they work with any vacumn or does it have to be a wet and dry vacumn?


----------



## Bluebells (1 Nov 2008)

The one in the picture needs to be attached to your regular vacuum cleaner. There is a newer model which has its own motor. I have seen the other one used, its a bit awkward getting out the hoover each time, but not having dust swirling around is big plus. Am thinking of getting the new one - Scullery Maid has left.


----------



## Jane Doe (1 Nov 2008)

Bluebells said:


> . There is a newer model which has its own motor. I have seen the other one used, .


What is it called? link?



Bluebells said:


> . its a bit awkward getting out the hoover each time, but not having dust swirling around is big plus.


Are they really clean as they say

Thank you


----------



## Derekp (1 Nov 2008)

the one thats connects to domestic hoover are useless. I have one somewhere that i never use..


----------



## born2bl8 (1 Nov 2008)

I posted on here previously about this

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=727649#post727649

and funnily enough am only after buying one this morning from local hardware store, it's a 

deville ash vac
[broken link removed]

i payed 79 euro for it

they also had the ones that require a seperate vacuum cleaner for 32 euro, loads of those left but I got the last one of the self powered ones, i have also heard that the ones that you attach to your household vac are not as good as the self powered ones

mine worked a treat when i tried it today

hope that helps

born2bl8


----------



## Magunn (1 Nov 2008)

*Derek* said:


> the one thats connects to domestic hoover are useless. I have one somewhere that i never use..


  Agree. Terrible waste of money.


----------



## Gardena (17 Dec 2008)

The new Ashvac is now available in two brands . Firstly the Deville brand is available from all Woodies & Atlantic stores nationwide aswell as most leading hardware stores. The Proplus brand is also available from all leading hardware stores nationwide. Both are identical models retailing at €89.99. Stocks are there now .Fantastic product !!


----------



## irishlinks (17 Dec 2008)

I have had both types - the first was the type that attach to your vacuum cleaner. It worked fine - but we lost a little plastic tube and couldn't use it. The newer one - with it's own motor is probably a better "sucker" and less hassle to use - but the air coming out of it is a bit dusty - the one that connected to a vacuum didn't seem to have that problem. (But i suppose it depends on the vaccum cleaner you use)


----------



## ophelia (17 Dec 2008)

My Mum got one of those self-motored ash vacuums and unfortunatly she found it useless. Can't remember the brand name but it was so not doing the job it was meant to do that she had to return it. I think it cost about e80. There is some kind of valve on top that you have to keep 'purging' almost like you would a petrol powered lawnmower when you first start it up. This valve kept getting clogged with ash.


----------



## Thirsty (17 Dec 2008)

Stick with the brush & shovel lads!


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Dec 2008)

Dunnes have one advertised at the moment for €22.99 which they say is designed for use with a powered vacuum and called the Pro Plus Ash Filter.  Its in their Christmas catalogue.


----------



## Dearg Doom (18 Dec 2008)

I have one of the ones that you use with the hoover and I find it quite good. I find that you have to give the filter a good clean after every use, but it it was definitely worth the €25 it cost me.


----------



## Bluebells (19 Dec 2008)

25% discount on self powered one in Woodies at the moment.


----------



## Carpenter (21 Dec 2008)

I bought one of those Deville ash master devices that you connect to your domestic vacuum cleaner- bit disappointed really; the suction is poor and the filter clogs up pretty quickly.  Hardly worth the effort in dragging the whole thing out each time to clean the fire.  I'm sure the self powered one is a big improvement but the filter issue is still a weakpoint in the whole idea.


----------

